# New Member



## Smokin66 (Jun 4, 2018)

Hi all, im Mark new to this forum. I have the Oklahoma Joe Highlander Smoker. Glad to see a great Forum Like this.


----------



## oddegan (Jun 4, 2018)

Welcome Mark. Lots of folks with your smoker on here. Any questions just ask away. Look forward to seeing your smokes! Cheers!

Jared


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 4, 2018)

Welcome aboard Mark.

Chris


----------



## Alex Douglas (Jun 4, 2018)

Welcome Mark, I have the same smoker, you’ll love it!


----------



## Smoke23 (Jun 4, 2018)

Welcome and glad you decided to join!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 4, 2018)

Welcome to SMF, Mark!
Glad to have you join in on the fun!
Al


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jun 4, 2018)

Welcome aboard Mark. You've come to the right place.

George


----------



## Smokin66 (Jun 4, 2018)

I have had it a few Month's now. Sealed up my firebox, did a few simple Mods and it holds great at 250 no prob.....


----------



## Smokin66 (Jun 4, 2018)

oddegan said:


> Welcome Mark. Lots of folks with your smoker on here. Any questions just ask away. Look forward to seeing your smokes! Cheers!
> 
> Jared


Thank you....


----------



## Smokin66 (Jun 4, 2018)

Smoke23 said:


> Welcome and glad you decided to join!


Thank you. Love my Smoker. Use to have a char Broil. But wanted a better Smoker.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jun 4, 2018)

Smokin66 said:


> Thank you. Love my Smoker. Use to have a char Broil. But wanted a better Smoker.



lol, technically it is a Char Broil but with a bit better materials than the lower end models. You made a good choice. I was super lucky to get my for a crazy $75 clearance deal. Best deal I've ever gotten from a store to date. I love my OKJ. Let us know what you are smoking and be sure to share lots of pics. Take care.

George


----------



## Smokin66 (Jun 4, 2018)

Will do, i just smoked 2 Bloody Mary Tri Tips and a rack of Country style spare Ribs for my B day.... came out Awesome.


----------



## Smokin66 (Jun 4, 2018)

RiversideSm0ker said:


> lol, technically it is a Char Broil but with a bit better materials than the lower end models. You made a good choice. I was super lucky to get my for a crazy $75 clearance deal. Best deal I've ever gotten from a store to date. I love my OKJ. Let us know what you are smoking and be sure to share lots of pics. Take care.
> 
> George


----------



## Smokin66 (Jun 4, 2018)

The Char Broil i had was frome Lowes,  and no firebox. Very thin Metal. It was like 106'00 is all. It worked but not Made very well.


----------



## Smokin66 (Jun 4, 2018)

RiversideSm0ker said:


> lol, technically it is a Char Broil but with a bit better materials than the lower end models. You made a good choice. I was super lucky to get my for a crazy $75 clearance deal. Best deal I've ever gotten from a store to date. I love my OKJ. Let us know what you are smoking and be sure to share lots of pics. Take care.
> 
> George


My smoked country style spare ribs


----------



## dcecil (Jun 5, 2018)

Welcome to the site, nice smoker and the ribs look good.


----------



## Smokin66 (Jun 6, 2018)

Thank you. Doing a smoke out this weekend. The ribs where Mustard rub and Pappy's ....24 hour's. Came out perfect. Pecan and cherry. Wood. Stick Burnner.


----------



## dcecil (Jun 6, 2018)

what kind of smoke out are you doing


----------



## Smokin66 (Jun 6, 2018)

Pork tri tip and Chicken Quarter's.


----------



## Smokin66 (Jun 6, 2018)

Even though it say's im a Newbie. I have been smokin abt 15 years. Playing with diff types of Meat's and Wood.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 6, 2018)

Don't worry about the Newbie moniker. It has nothing to do with your smoking knowledge. It just represents how much you participate on the forum. Somewhere in this forum is a listing of posts needed to achieve the next level(s). 

Chris


----------



## Smokin66 (Jun 7, 2018)

Thanks Chris. I dig this forum. People who have the same thing in common.  It is fun to me. I like the Challenge  of the stick Burnner.  And the results of people who say that was Darn good Meat.......


----------

